# So much for waterproof overshoes...



## mrmacmusic (6 Sep 2011)

OK, so I'm mildly disappointed to discover that my Planet-X neoprene overshoes aren't actually waterproof, but merely "water-resistant". I set off this morning thinking I was prepared for my wet, wild and windy commute... my feet were toasty for the first half-hour, but I could sense dampness for the rest of the journey (although my feet were still warm). However, my new Shimano (MT42) shoes are completely soaked and currently drying out, but not very quickly  Same story with the socks too.

SO.... am I right to presume that all neoprene overshoes are going to perform roughly the same, or is there a better alternative? I naively thought that overshoes would keep my shoes (and therefore my socks and feet) completely dry, even in today's conditions (torrential rain, 20mph winds with 40mph+ gusts).

Also, given that the MT42 shoes are synthetic uppers, can I spray/treat them with a waterproofing agent of some description?

Recommendations and opinions very much appreciated


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2011)

mud flap on front mudguard can help


----------



## mrmacmusic (6 Sep 2011)

numbnuts said:


> mud flap on front mudguard can help


Hadn't thought of that. Whilst my mudguards are "flap-less", I suspect that having a flap wouldn't be much help when the rain's being blown at you at a great rate of knots from the side!


----------



## Friz (6 Sep 2011)

Finally used my new Endura overshoes last night. 27 kms of hills and lashing rain. When I got home the top of my socks were wet from where the rain ran down my legs. But the shoes were dry. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Banjo (6 Sep 2011)

In really torrential rain I resort to the Tesco shopping bag over the shoes under the overshoes. 

On short rides such as my commute I just use the tesco bags if only for the amusement value of my colleagues taking the mick.


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2011)

Overshoes do have that design flaw of a hole in the top for your leg to go through. I've got some new overshoes that velcro at the back that I was hoping to try today but I'm off the bike for 24 hours (tooth out) so can't comment if this will work better than zips yet.

With mudguards, I found the front mudguard made things worse feet wise. It takes the water from the wheel and throws it out forwards and sideways, drenching my feet as they pass on the pedal stroke. If I don't use the front mudguard the water sprays outwards from the frame resulting in slightly drier feet.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Sep 2011)

Consider taping up any vents in the shoes. In the winter it makes a huge difference to both moisture ingress and cold.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> Tesco shopping bag over the shoes


I think M&S would be better


----------



## HLaB (6 Sep 2011)

Again not perfect (they have a similar flaw) but I like to wear water proof socks (sealskinz) on really wet days or even both (socks and overshoes) on cold wet days and at least my feet stay toasty.


----------



## mrmacmusic (6 Sep 2011)

Friz said:


> Finally used my new Endura overshoes last night. 27 kms of hills and lashing rain. When I got home the top of my socks were wet from where the rain ran down my legs. But the shoes were dry. I'm a happy camper.


Interesting... which Endura overshoes did you buy?


----------



## mrmacmusic (6 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> In really torrential rain I resort to the Tesco shopping bag over the shoes under the overshoes.
> 
> On short rides such as my commute I just use the tesco bags if only for the amusement value of my colleagues taking the mick.


I think today's conditions qualify as torrential, if not "biblical" LOL, and my commute isn't exactly short (14.2 miles each way).

I was hoping the overshoes would be a more elegant, effective solution, but have to say I'm seriously thinking about going for carrier bags over-shoes, under-over-shoes (Airplane anyone?  ) for my return commute, if the shoes are even dry by then


----------



## mrmacmusic (6 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> Overshoes do have that design flaw of a hole in the top for your leg to go through. I've got some new overshoes that velcro at the back that I was hoping to try today but I'm off the bike for 24 hours (tooth out) so can't comment if this will work better than zips yet.


Our dentist's OK, but I'm still not a fan..... My new overshoes have velcro at the back, but the fancy neoprene stuff they're made from isn't waterproof, only water resistant.



> With mudguards, I found the front mudguard made things worse feet wise. It takes the water from the wheel and throws it out forwards and sideways, drenching my feet as they pass on the pedal stroke. If I don't use the front mudguard the water sprays outwards from the frame resulting in slightly drier feet.


Mmm. Maybe numbnuts suggestion of a front guard with integrated mud-flap isn't such a bad idea after all?


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> Our dentist's OK, but I'm still not a fan..... My new overshoes have velcro at the back, but the fancy neoprene stuff they're made from isn't waterproof, only water resistant.



My overshoes are advertised as waterproof (link). My old ones were definitely waterproof apart from the bottom and the leg hole (link)


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Sep 2011)

Also have the Endura overshoes, not as thick as neoprene but completely waterproof, I've had them for 2 years now, no complaints. I've always felt there was a gap in the market here, for years no one made a good fitting waterproof overshoe, but this one does the job, I find it's even warm enough for all but the very coldest of winter days.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...rtnerID=2324&gclid=CPKpmZi0iKsCFYELfAodHyhl2g - its the Luminite model, hope that helps.


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (6 Sep 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Consider taping up any vents in the shoes. In the winter it makes a huge difference to both moisture ingress and cold.




What type of tape do you use if you do not mind me asking. Just that my Specialized BG shoes are like a pair of sieve's.


----------



## Friz (6 Sep 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> Interesting... which Endura overshoes did you buy?




The Luminite....


----------



## mrmacmusic (6 Sep 2011)

Thanks folks  



martint235 said:


> My overshoes are advertised as waterproof (link). My old ones were definitely waterproof apart from the bottom and the leg hole (link)


Any particular reason you changed from one to the other?



totallyfixed said:


> Also have the Endura overshoes, not as thick as neoprene but completely waterproof, I've had them for 2 years now, no complaints. I've always felt there was a gap in the market here, for years no one made a good fitting waterproof overshoe, but this one does the job, I find it's even warm enough for all but the very coldest of winter days.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...rtnerID=2324&gclid=CPKpmZi0iKsCFYELfAodHyhl2g - its the Luminite model, hope that helps.


Well that's several votes for the Endura Luminite.... spookily enough, I was just over on the CRC website having a nose around. I no longer trust the term "waterproof" in writing, so it's good to know that actual user experiences have proved these to be an effective solution.

Now, what about waterproofing the shoes? Can I spray them with the stuff they always try and sell you when you buy normal shoes, or is there a better more appropriate product to use on my synthetic upper MT42 shoes??


----------



## martint235 (6 Sep 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> 
> Any particular reason you changed from one to the other?



No not really. My old ones are looking a bit knackered so decided to replace them and actually had the same ones in the basket but then at the last minute decided I fancied a change.


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Sep 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> 
> Any particular reason you changed from one to the other?
> ...



If you mean your cycling shoes, not heard of anyone trying it, but the overshoes never need any treatment, just a sponge down when they get dirty.


----------



## mrmacmusic (6 Sep 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> If you mean your cycling shoes, not heard of anyone trying it, but the overshoes never need any treatment, just a sponge down when they get dirty.


Yes, I was meaning the shoes.... they're still wet 4hrs later despite being stuffed with newspapers and tucked under the desk behind my Mac Pro tower (i.e. a nice warm place!). Thought it was worth protecting them a wee bit, although I reckon I'll end up trying the Luminite overshoes anyway.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Sep 2011)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> What type of tape do you use if you do not mind me asking. Just that my Specialized BG shoes are like a pair of sieve's.


I used black insulation tape on the vents on the bottom last year and it seemed to keep my feet a lot warmer and dryer than with the holes exposed. The problem leaving the vents open on the bottom is the cleat holes on the overshoes let water and freezing air into the sole vents. I have changed this year to Specialized BG shoes myself so will have to have a look later. Not ready for any taping up yet though we are still on BST.


----------



## david1701 (6 Sep 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> Yes, I was meaning the shoes.... they're still wet 4hrs later despite being stuffed with newspapers and tucked under the desk behind my Mac Pro tower (i.e. a nice warm place!). Thought it was worth protecting them a wee bit, although I reckon I'll end up trying the Luminite overshoes anyway.



replace the newspaper after a bit when it soaks up the water, dries them from the inside much quicker


----------



## andytheflyer (9 Sep 2011)

Been following this and other overshoe threads for a whilke, as I needed a new pair. My last ones (Trek?) were good, but always too small and eventually I pulled hard once too often and that was that.

Wanted some Alturas because they fix with velcro and have an open sole to go over my MTB shoes, but they were out of stock, and I could only find conflicting reviews on everything else I looked at.

In the end I went for the BBB Heavy Duty - as these are supposed to fit an MTB shoe (I use 45 size Spesh BG MTB as they are wider). I ordered a size larger (47/8) to be sure they'd not be too small - but Cycle Sports UK sent me 45/6 in error. 

However, tried them on and they are a perfect fit over the cleats and MTB sole - no pulling and stretching required. So a BBB 45 overshoe does indeed fit nicely over a 45 shoe.

They are supposed to be 'waterproof' but I see one reviewer only gives them 2/5 for watertightness - so we will have to see. But they look well made, and although they don't have a reinforced sole, provided I don't walk too far in them I hope they'll do me a year or two.

The overshoes market seems to be a right nightmare...............


----------



## mrmacmusic (9 Sep 2011)

andytheflyer said:


> Been following this and other overshoe threads for a while, as I needed a new pair....
> 
> ...the overshoes market seems to be a right nightmare...............


Cheers Andy.

I ended up going to my LBS and picking up a pair of Endura Luminites (as mentioned earlier in this thread, several times). The guy in the shop was confident that they are waterproof, having had personal experience of both the velcro-fit Luminite and the zip-up rubbery-looking 'Road' ones also on display.

Whilst it wasn't raining cats and dogs on my commute yesterday, it was "spitting" and there was enough surface water – and the occasional cycle-path-width-puddle – to give the overshoes a test splash. The good news is that the water all stayed on the outside, so, touch wood, I'm hoping that when the heavens do open, the Luminites will put in a better performance than the Planet-X ones did


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (14 Sep 2011)

I'm another who's been following these overshoes thread and you post above confirms i should just go out and order the Endura luminite shoes from CRC. Haven't ordered the M520 pedals yet (though i've got new shoes!  ) so i'll order both at th e same time i think.


----------



## mrmacmusic (15 Sep 2011)

GazP said:


> I'm another who's been following these overshoes thread and you post above confirms i should just go out and order the Endura luminite shoes from CRC. Haven't ordered the M520 pedals yet (though i've got new shoes!  ) so i'll order both at th e same time i think.


I'll report back my findings once I've had the opportunity to give the Luminites the "Scottish rain" test , however too many people were recommending them here (as was the chap in the LBS) that I thought it was a safe bet to just go for them!


----------



## bobones (15 Sep 2011)

How do you find the sizing of the luminites? According to the packaging I should go with "L" for size 10, but I've read a few reviews that suggest going for one size larger.


----------



## mrmacmusic (15 Sep 2011)

bobones said:


> How do you find the sizing of the luminites? According to the packaging I should go with "L" for size 10, but I've read a few reviews that suggest going for one size larger.


Well, I went for an XL which fit fine over my size 45 Shimano MT42 shoes. Hope that helps


----------



## bobones (15 Sep 2011)

Hmm, I'm a 44. I think my hand may be forced in that all the shops round here are sold of of size L. XL it is then! Thanks


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (2 Oct 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> I'll report back my findings once I've had the opportunity to give the Luminites the "Scottish rain" test , however too many people were recommending them here (as was the chap in the LBS) that I thought it was a safe bet to just go for them!



Sorry for the bump - I was just wondering if you've managed to "test" the Luminites? 

I'm looking to order a pair this week and just thought i'd get a bit more feedback first.


----------



## the_mikey (3 Oct 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Consider taping up any vents in the shoes. In the winter it makes a huge difference to both moisture ingress and cold.



+1, in my experience a lot of water enters this way, but also, avoid riding fast through puddles.


----------



## mrmacmusic (3 Oct 2011)

GazP said:


> Sorry for the bump - I was just wondering if you've managed to "test" the Luminites?
> 
> I'm looking to order a pair this week and just thought i'd get a bit more feedback first.


So far, so good... but they've not had a proper test yet.

Unfortunately (or fortunately?) that looks like it will be sorted in about 2hrs time – following what was a calm but cloudy morning, it seems to have turned into monsoon season, with horizontal rain and very bendy trees here. If this weather keeps up, it'll be a test for sure, and I'll post an update tonight


----------



## BluesDave (3 Oct 2011)

I recommend
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scotchgard-...MJ0Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1317651661&sr=8-4

or
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scotchgard-...FECQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1317651661&sr=8-3

the rain hasn't been very torrential since I sprayed it on though. I've sprayed the original one on jackets over the years and always found the level of protection to be excellent.


----------



## jay clock (3 Oct 2011)

I recommend moving south. 23.4degrees... Sorry couldn't resist

More seriously, as a non commuter (work from home) I use Endura Neoprene ones poss these ones http://www.endura.co.uk/Product.aspx?dept_id=107&prod_id=14 They seem to work pretty well on long wet rides, but luckily these are rare. And because my rides are for training I always a) have the choice to bottle out b) time to dry shoes afterwards.


----------



## mrmacmusic (3 Oct 2011)

jay clock said:


> I recommend moving south. 23.4degrees... Sorry couldn't resist



LOL! Not an option sadly


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (5 Oct 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> So far, so good... but they've not had a proper test yet.
> 
> Unfortunately (or fortunately?) that looks like it will be sorted in about 2hrs time – following what was a calm but cloudy morning, it seems to have turned into monsoon season, with horizontal rain and very bendy trees here. If this weather keeps up, it'll be a test for sure, and I'll post an update tonight



Took the plunge and ordered a pair last night along with pedals, socks and a buff for the winter.  

Hopefully these will be a great addition.


----------



## mrmacmusic (5 Oct 2011)

GazP said:


> Took the plunge and ordered a pair last night along with pedals, socks and a buff for the winter.
> 
> Hopefully these will be a great addition.


I'm sure you'll be happy with them GazP, and sorry for not updating – turned out the weather going home on Monday was just windy and not wet!

However, this morning I endured 1hr of constant "light" rain (nothing torrential), which coupled with very strong winds gave the Luminites at least a bit of a test.... I'm happy to say that visibly the water was staying on the outside, and apart from a bit of dampness in the very front toe section (the stretchy bit underneath that hooks over the front isn't the same material as the top), the insides were dry when I arrived at work. I suspect this was caused by excessive spray from the front wheel (had to go through a very large puddle!), so all in all, I still think they're up to the job  

Given today's conditions, I'd say they're windproof too – my feet were toasty


----------



## Fletch456 (5 Oct 2011)

+1 for Endura overshoes. They've kept me dry. Or maybe you've already bought something new by now.


----------



## mrmacmusic (5 Oct 2011)

Fletch456 said:


> +1 for Endura overshoes. They've kept me dry. Or maybe you've already bought something new by now.


As mentioned above, got Endura Luminites and they're doing the business so far


----------



## pshore (5 Oct 2011)

Cheesney Hawks said:


> What type of tape do you use if you do not mind me asking. Just that my Specialized BG shoes are like a pair of sieve's.



I have Specialized BG shoes and Endura road shoe covers and my feet got totally soaked on tour. My hypothesis is that the water was not coming down my leg into the shoe, it was coming up from the base. 

The shoes have holes in the side (which is a good feature in hot weather). The covers although waterproof on the outside, have some sort of fluffy material on the inside that soaks up water and allows it to travel up to the side holes in the shoe.

I also have tried the neoprene Endura overshoes and they are very splash proof but start to get damp on all day rides. Plus they kept popping off at the toes on my Shimano shoes.

I have mostly given up on overshoes and now ride with waterproof/winter shoes when it is colder.


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (5 Oct 2011)

mrmacmusic said:


> I'm sure you'll be happy with them GazP, and sorry for not updating – turned out the weather going home on Monday was just windy and not wet!
> 
> However, this morning I endured 1hr of constant "light" rain (nothing torrential), which coupled with very strong winds gave the Luminites at least a bit of a test.... I'm happy to say that visibly the water was staying on the outside, and apart from a bit of dampness in the very front toe section (the stretchy bit underneath that hooks over the front isn't the same material as the top), the insides were dry when I arrived at work. I suspect this was caused by excessive spray from the front wheel (had to go through a very large puddle!), so all in all, I still think they're up to the job
> 
> Given today's conditions, I'd say they're windproof too – my feet were toasty



No worries fella, there was enough positive comments about them anyway so i took the plunge. Last two days we've had rain on the way home so got quite wet. Good to hear you're also positive so far on them. 

Do you tend to wear them all the time? (ie as a windbreaker as well when its dry) or just when you think rain is forecast? 

I guess it's only going to get colder now so if they do the job of keeping feet warm then all the better, i may well end up using them all the time. 

(Plus i've got to get used to cleats at the same time!! )


----------



## mrmacmusic (5 Oct 2011)

GazP said:


> No worries fella, there was enough positive comments about them anyway so i took the plunge. Last two days we've had rain on the way home so got quite wet. Good to hear you're also positive so far on them.
> 
> Do you tend to wear them all the time? (ie as a windbreaker as well when its dry) or just when you think rain is forecast?


Given that rain is continually forecast here, I've been wearing them every morning when I set off just in case  Opted not to wear them going home tonight as the sky had cleared. Started raining 5 minutes from home... I should've known!



> I guess it's only going to get colder now so if they do the job of keeping feet warm then all the better, i may well end up using them all the time.
> 
> (Plus i've got to get used to cleats at the same time!! )


You'll love cleats – I was a little unsure at first, but after my first ride wondered why I hadn't got them sooner


----------



## Moby Jones (6 Oct 2011)

I have just ordered a pair of the endura ones, wet cold feet are not much fun...I've had enough of that.


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Oct 2011)

Another tip to keep your feet dry, a lot of surface water hits your feet from the front wheel, in fact I would say the majority, just for winter I would put a long mud flap on the front mud guard, it makes a huge difference [ask any long time CTC member].


----------



## 400bhp (18 Oct 2011)

Bought a pair of Endura MT500 a few days ago. This was the first day I tried them out.

Very impressed - key seems to be getting the right size. 

However, caught them on a wire fence and managed to put a small hole in them  Will have to see if some Duct tape will work.


----------



## Nebulous (18 Oct 2011)

I've a fairly short ride home - but it was really wet tonight and the luminites really did the trick. It was surprising how warm they were as well. 

That's with ordinary shoes, I haven't had the chance to try them with road shoes yet.


----------



## mattsccm (18 Oct 2011)

Duct tape around the top helps. Seal the gap around the op .

Pulls the hairs off later as well.

You used to be able to buy thin rubber cuffs to seal dry suits . They would work well. I also find that water works up from below and unless those cleat bolts are well sealed water gets in there.


----------



## bobones (19 Oct 2011)

I'm not overly impressed by the Luminites. They're easy enough to get on and off and they're pretty good in the wet, but the material is very prone to scuffing/holing and I personally don't find them warm enough. I think I'll be looking for something a bit more substantial when the really cold weather starts, possibly Goretex or some nice thick Neoprene jobs. I don't mind having damp feet as long as they're warm and toasty.


----------



## stu1903 (24 Oct 2011)

I have Endura Neoprene overshoes and they are warm and dry.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Oct 2011)

stu1903 said:


> I have Endura Neoprene overshoes and they are warm and dry.



If you are commuting and are a little ham fisted I'd advise against buying these.

They are made of swiss cheese.


----------



## martint235 (3 Nov 2011)

Ok just to revive this thread. Tried my new overshoes for the first time today and got wet feet. Ok it was chucking it down with lots of surface water too however I'm wondering if there's a knack to fastening the overshoes I have. They are the Endura ones with velcro all the way up the back from heel to top. Any clues peeps?


----------



## Nebulous (3 Nov 2011)

I've used mine about 5 times now including this morning, and they've always been okay, although my commute is only 2 miles. One really cold day I was impressed with how warm they were. 

I have them in large, but maybe should have bought a bigger pair, as they are quite tight. 

I open them fully, place them over my toes and pull both sides back. I then turn the bottom side around the heel, with a bit underneath, then pull the other side over and join the velcro. Be careful to line it up properly so it's about the same length at the top. I then fasten the footstrap and I'm good to go. 

The bottom of the sole is quite open, so over a period of time water could seep in. It helps that I have quite a substantial rubber sole on my shoes.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Nov 2011)

Put some of the Endura Luminites on my amazon wishlist only to find that people who buy those also buy Guns 'n Roses Greatest Hits CD. Is there something I should know ?


----------



## Friz (4 Nov 2011)

Arjimlad said:


> Put some of the Endura Luminites on my amazon wishlist only to find that people who buy those also buy Guns 'n Roses Greatest Hits CD. Is there something I should know ?



Maybe they're singing to their bikes...


_So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain
_


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Nov 2011)

Spot on !


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (6 Nov 2011)

I've been wearing my Endura Luminites for the last two weeks and nothing short of briliant so far. Haven't had a complete down pour for the whole of my ride yet, but lots of rain, lots of standing water, cold temp's as well and my feet have been warm and dry. Top stuff!


----------

